# Choke Collar



## wallmounter (Jan 12, 2005)

Last night while talking to my mom, she noticed a discoloration around the collar area on my pup. She said that a vet told her at one time that this may be a result of using a cheap choke chain. Any body know anything about this. I'm pretty sure the one I have is stainless steel, is there a nickel plated one or something?


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I have always just used chock chain, and I dont think I have ever paid over $5 for any of them and never had a problem....


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Throw the choke collar away and put a flat collar on your dog.

I wish those damn things had never been invented. The choke collar is far and away the most easily abused training aid ever devised. I once read a vet study that surveyed dogs whose owners put choke collars on them. 80% had some level of damage to the trachea that was caused by the choke collar....


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

The choke collar must be used in combination with heel/sit command. I know many pet owners that simply put on the choke collar and start pulling on the leash. Their commands are not consistent , the dog is getting mixed commands at best. Your dog should al ready know heel command , then enforce with choke collar....


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

When teaching heel/sit, use a pinch collar. It's more effective and virtually impossible to injure the dog with. As I said, throw that choke collar away and forget they exist!...


----------



## wallmounter (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for derailing my post. I am working with a well repected professional dog trainer and have been shown how to use the collar, this post wasn't about that but about if the collar material could be affecting the color of my lab's coat.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

Terminator,

What type of pinch collar do you use? Where can I buy on the internet? I like the idea of the pinch collar because of the instant release, the choke chain can get a little sticky.

Hydro870


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

That means you have the chock chain on inside out or it would no do that..... or you are using it wrong!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

WM, if you want to use a choke collar on your dog more power to you. This happens to be one of those subjects that I feel strongly about. Just gives me the willies to see a gundog with a choke collar.

Hydro, I have both leather studded and the metal linked prong pinch type collars. I like the metal one a bit better, as it loosens up instantly when the dog stops putting pressure on it. The leather ones are great, but need to break in a bit to respond smoothly...


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks Terminator.

apeterson - I know how to use the choke chain correctly and the difference between inside out and the proper position. The secret to the choke chain is to use quick pops or jerks, not to "choke' the dog with constant pressure.

Hydro870-who is always looking for a better mouse trap!


----------

